# Pulses, Peas, and Plant Proteins



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Coming to stores and restaurants near you.....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/you_will_eat_your_peas_now_as_big_food_binges_on_plant_proteins_BLMG/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Interesting, both the wife and i like a curry once in awhile and we actually find the vegetarian ones quite good. Most indian food actually goes heavy on the vegetables as meats expensive over their. Couple of our favorites are based on onions, lentils or chickpeas.

Then after her last open heart surgery in 2010 the dietician had the wife on a high protein low carb and sugar diet to aid in healing.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I've never heard or seen the word pulse outside of the book of Daniel in the bible. Interesting article.


----------

